# Your own DIY system



## slakkie (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm building my own DIY injection system. I need to know where can I get a very cheap pump. I already got a boost switch for $24 and a tank for $8. 
I know many people have used alternatives from different appliances and have actually had much success


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Your own DIY system (slakkie)*

Define cheap.


----------



## Bowcaster (Dec 8, 2009)

How about a pump from a chemical sprayer? They are 12v and decent size I think? They can't be more the 50 or 75 bucks at a farm and fleet store


----------



## SnowTech.4 (Oct 23, 2009)

You can find agricultural pumps for under 40 in a variety of places. They do not feature alcohol compatible parts and generally are not setup for the kinds of pressures you want for good atomization. 
Honestly I would suggest just buying a dedicated pump for water/methanol from USRT and not look back. It will probably mean better bang for your buck in the long run due to better pressure and reliability.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (SnowTech.4)*

Do really want to cheap out on a pump? If it fails while you're spraying and under hard acceleration, it could take out your motor.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Jurjen)*

I checked into cheap 12v pumps. They are out there, but the list of Cons far outweighs the pros:
1. they average only 60psi max - too low for good atomization = bad
2. valves and diaphragms not made for meth-they'll get ruined
3. most are cheaply made and will suffer in extreme temps
This was the only part of the WAI system where I could not source cheaply. The ones that DevilsOwn, CoolMist, and the others use are specially made by ShurFlo for them. You or I could not do it cheaper. 
I have a stack of messed up pumps (12v and 110vac) here that were used for irrigation and motorhome uses. I am trying to rebuild some, and they are all rusted, bolts broken, etc. Its not worth the time doing this for WAI. Just work a few more hours, sell yourself a couple times







and fork out the $$$$ for a pump designed for WAI/WMI...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (ds1919)*

There are some diy parts out there that will work. http://turbomirage.com has a nice way to set up your system, including a pump that can do 100 psi and is adjustable. That would work well for a na street engine running high compression. I don't think though that pump wouild be ideal with positive manifold pressure. At least 150 psi min. in a boosted application.


----------



## DevilsOwn (Jun 5, 2007)

just a friendly reminder that usually, you get what you pay for. 
good luck!



_Modified by DevilsOwn at 2:01 PM 3-29-2010_


----------

